# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] Τσιπάρισμα σε SLIM έκδοση hard mod ?

## PetranGR

όπως το λέει ο τίτλος παιδιά από ότι κατάλαβα softmod δεν μπορώ γιατί είναι μοντέλο: 90004 και Datecode : 9C.

Σε τέτοια περίπτωση τι κάνουμε;

----------


## radiotimes

Πας σε hardmode .To MarsPro νομιζω κανει για την δικη σου εκδοση GM-816HD_Installation(90000)_game-chip-1.jpg αλλιως πας σε MODBO modbo-GH-071-42.jpg

----------


## filam

Hardware mod να είσαι σίγουρος. Εμένα μου είχαν βάλει το ModBo που μπορείς να το βρεις και εδώ και να το τοποθετήσεις εσύ αν πιάνει το χερι σου. Το PS2 έχει εύκολο λύσιμο γενικά.

----------

